# strange contract??



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

okshesounds a lil like she hasnoclue what she's doing LOL 

That said- i have agood friend who breeds JRT's ... she likestojoke that she's just'lending'them. 

REality is- she'sthebreeder- she can put what ever she wants on the contract. she might have specific reasons for eachone. I know OBedienceClasses is fairly common ona lotofbreederscontracts. The breeder of my aussie requires it s well. Insures a DECENT level of basic knowledge in dog and owner and SOMEsocialization. (The rescue i work wtih requires it for all puppies adopted out) 

as to the well groomed-my issue wouldbe- what's her standard? The other stuff? ehi'dhave no issues with... just insures proper vet care and follows the laws (License and rabies ) for most areas...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That contract is too invasive in my opinion. I understand her intentions, but she can't legally show up unannounced and take the dogs if she is not satisfied. Even *police* need a warrant before they can enter a home.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That just doesn't sound right to me at all. Very heavy handed and actually invasive. She sounds like a control freak. I could never get a pup from a breeder with a contract like that. First of all, no one just drops in on me anytime the spirit moves them to do so; not even my own children. Second, things happen....family members die, work demands can get overwhelming, family emergencies, etc. So, if I miss having my spoo groomed due to one of these, she is going to walk into my home and walk out with my puppy. NOT! Having to provide many photos of the dog throughout its life? I can see asking someone to send you a photo now and then but..... I would feel like this woman's prisoner and be afraid to move for fear of doing the wrong thing and having my best friend taken away from me.

It's nice to see that they do all the testing on their dogs. I don't like the head on the stud. It looks long and heavy.

From what I have read read should not be bred to silver. 
_


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

What the HELL she tells you she will conviscate if not inside dogs yet hers live in Kennels? They must be obedience trained yet hers gets burned in a fire so apperently was so trained?
This woman is a nut case who deffinatly needs to be shut down.
I would take those dogs just to get them out of her hands.
500 for the un nutered one why not just charge the nuter fee and get him done before he leaves?

YIKES someone save the doggies fast


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have seen and heard about some pretty funky contracts, but this takes the cake. If she did her homework before placing the dogs, she would not have to be so incredibly demanding once they are placed. She should just make sure the prospective families are all that they say they are before letting dogs go, then she would not have to be so demanding.

I would not touch this with a ten foot pole!!! Can you imagine the devastation a family would suffer, especially a family with children, if their beloved family memberr was ripped out from under them, for something as stupid as a groom being missed?

I ask (and sometimes beg) my families for photos because it is a wonderful way to keep track of how the pups are maturing. but it is not part of my contract, nor would I take a puppy away without them as long as they have been provided a safe, happy, loving environment.

And red to silver?? YUCK!! Unless her only interest is producing puppies this is a bad combo.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

HOLY MOLEY! This is a whim dinger of a contract What a KOOK! I agree that this is a police issue and the lady from redstrands or whatever should be arrested.. There is more to this story for sure! This person has spoken with me on the phone as well The answer was NO !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I do recall seeing one similar to this with the exception of no notice drop ins.......Someone said controling - I agree. There is a reason for that though and I would not want to know why.......


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I saw at least one dog on her website that was in need of grooming. And that's the picture she chose to put on her website! Why ask a random stranger about breeding red to silver, when you have a pro handler and dog from Pinafore? I would think either of those two people would be great resources. No offense Merc, but she doesn't know you from Adam.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think there is a lot more to this story than what you are hearing. 

I met this woman at the Pueblo show. She had her Black Pinafore puppy there. He is actually pretty nice and he has a lot of potential, but this woman is totally clueless. People at the Pueblo show were falling all over themselves to help her, but it was like trying to get a sieve to hold water. She had a young man with her (her son?) who seemed like he was with the program. Anyway, this woman may have a bunch of breeding dogs, but she doesn't know much about Poodles.

One more thing....She said that she had a Black girl at home that she was going to breed. She said that she couldn't show her because the bitch had a bad bite. :doh: We told her that she should not breed a Poodle with a bad bite. For some reason it sticks in my mind that this woman has a new litter and I think it is out of a Black bitch. God I hope not....


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Her dogs are al Harmony mountain arent they ? The black one is and the red boy is I have no idea where the apricot female came from ..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And??????


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> One more thing....She said that she had a Black girl at home that she was going to breed. She said that she couldn't show her because the bitch had a bad bite. We told her that she should not breed a Poodle with a bad bite. For some reason it sticks in my mind that this woman has a new litter and I think it is out of a Black bitch. God I hope not....


Don't you just LOVE when somebody so ignorant is breeding any kind of dog and the irony of her over-the -top demanding and intrusive contract - I do not even know what to say to all of this :wacko:

She is ignorant nut-case IMO , and I usually do not like to call people names :smow:


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

No offence taken at all. I had actually thought the same thing, lol. 

I am all for contracts between a breeder and the new puppy owner but if those dogs had been mine and she showed up to "confiscate" them police would have been called, charges filed, and she would have had to take me to court to have any chance of taking my family members from me. Would a breeder have a legal leg to stand on in those curcumstances? I assume there MUST be more to the story. 

It bothers me that she is making more $ off the apricot dog she took and that her reasoning is that he is still capable of breeding. There are a lot of things that bother me actually. Maybe she is really just an overprotective breeder but it gives me the feeling like a scam is taking place. I worry for the dogs and the next family who falls in love with the dogs. 

My boys are MINE. If I want them corded, in a retreaver clip, or show clip I feel like that is up to no one but me. As long as my dogs are loved and healthy I don't want anyone telling me how to raise them. No more than if they were adopted HUMAN children. If I had a spay/neuter contract or a contract stating that I must show my dogs that is one thing. This doesn't sound like either of those situations.

I don't think I am a stuck up poodle person but this woman really worries me. She says she has an amazing breeding program and that she is going to have the first good red show line but doesn't really seem very educated about what she is doing but still feels like she knows way better than the people she CHOSES to sell a pup too. I have learned so much about spoos because I chose to educate myself and Im still learning everyday. I am no where near ready (if I ever will be) to start my own breeding program but I still believe I am more educated than some who do breed. Im glad health testing is being done, but breeding is more than just that in my eyes. Sorry, just a rant. I feel so rude


----------



## Shawn (May 4, 2010)

*Redstandsofcolorado*

Sorry everyone...sounds like there is so much gossip that isnt true..how ever,I did not rip Poodles away..and they were neauterd!!and went to new homes,,,that could love them,the owners of the two poodles,,had to let them go for there reasons, moving along way..and couldnt keep them on condition's !!! and felt,,I could replace them into good homes,,and,I have not bred any black dog/Poodle.yes i do my home work,being why my poodles went to excellent homes.I;m strict yes,because,,I love My Poodles..and feel..being selective is a far better choice than just saleing them to the first person that has money at the time,,,I bet I could find flaws with everyone,,and heard rumors about most...but that is what all this gossip is,,rumors,and yes,I have a pinafore and no...not everyone was helping me at the show,I'm learning also..and will continue to learn along the way to my very old age..I dont try to know it all..or be it all...and..I think who started this is has issues other than slamming ,Did I not let you handle my dog??,also Contracts are good. and no,I do not have a bunch of dog's..my thing is showing,,and proving my line....Shawn...hope the mature read this,and hope other breeders out there can see what i'm saying..


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Shawn said:


> Sorry everyone...sounds like there is so much gossip that isnt true..how ever,I did not rip Poodles away..and they were neauterd!!and went to new homes,,,that could love them,the owners of the two poodles,,had to let them go for there reasons, moving along way..and couldnt keep them on condition's !!! and felt,,I could replace them into good homes,,and,I have not bred any black dog/Poodle.yes i do my home work,being why my poodles went to excellent homes.I;m strict yes,because,,I love My Poodles..and feel..being selective is a far better choice than just saleing them to the first person that has money at the time,,,I bet I could find flaws with everyone,,and heard rumors about most...but that is what all this gossip is,,rumors,and yes,I have a pinafore and no...not everyone was helping me at the show,I'm learning also..and will continue to learn along the way to my very old age..I dont try to know it all..or be it all...and..I think who started this is has issues other than slamming ,Did I not let you handle my dog??,also Contracts are good. and no,I do not have a bunch of dog's..my thing is showing,,and proving my line....Shawn...hope the mature read this,and hope other breeders out there can see what i'm saying..




Wow... That's a lot of punctuation... :scared:


----------



## Shawn (May 4, 2010)

*Redstandsofcolorao*

Glad you could read it...what is the dot's for?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Shawn said:


> Glad you could read it...what is the dot's for?


Same thing your dots are for... 

Oh... and I thought I would add this for further clarification...

Ellipsis (plural ellipses; from the Greek: ἔλλειψις, élleipsis, "omission") is a mark or series of marks that usually indicate an intentional omission of a word in the original text. An ellipsis can also be used to indicate a pause in speech, an unfinished thought, or, at the end of a sentence, a trailing off into silence (aposiopesis) (apostrophe and ellipsis mixed). When placed at the end of a sentence, the ellipsis can also inspire a feeling of melancholy longing. The ellipsis calls for a slight pause in speech.

The most common form of an ellipsis is a row of three periods or full stops (...) or pre-composed triple-dot glyph (…). The usage of the em dash (—) can overlap the usage of ellipsis.

The triple-dot punctuation mark is also called a suspension point, points of ellipsis, periods of ellipsis, or colloquially, dot-dot-dot.

Hope that helps!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Shawn said:


> Glad you could read it...what is the dot's for?


Oh, and actually it was quite difficult for me to read and understand because of all the misplaced and excessive punctuation. I tried my best though.


----------



## Shawn (May 4, 2010)

*Redstandsofcolorado*

I have a question...when one breeder breed's and puts another breeder down for useing a sister to ones own dog..and they say they breed her to much,yet that persons guilty of breeding the sister to the other that she was slamming..does not make sense to me..sound's like jealousy!!! also,,when talking about over breeding,,,one litter a year is not bad...than you skip two years ..I'm wondering ..if useing a male to much to breed is just as bad,than over breeding a bitch!! Just curious I have alot to learn sorry!


----------



## Shawn (May 4, 2010)

The one Poodle was for sale because it was someone elses,that my male sired,,,it was a girl. Also my dog was not burned,she did get her nose to close to the grill.but nothing serious.and my dogs do not live in kennels . and have 4 acres to run on! Is this what Poodle forum is about?..check your own closets lady's and gentelman! Ps.which dog was not groomed..I think you have sights mixed up!!!!(giggle)


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Wow!*

wow! :doh:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Shawn said:


> Is this what Poodle forum is about?


Actually, this thread was several months old and had been off the radar for quite some time. No one was commenting on it anymore, no one was interested in it anymore, until you, yourself, commented on it and brought it back up to the top of the "new posts". This caused long-standing members to re-read it and remember it; and new members to see it for the first time.

And, yes, the Poodle Forum is about individual human beings and their thoughts, opinions, observations and feelings about all things poodle. Most of the time the forum flows smoothly with little to no conflict, but; because we are all different, with differing experiences and opinions on subjects, sometimes disagreements occur.

If you want to rationally defend your position regarding this thread, that is your prerogative. Please try to make your posts clear and comprehensible so they are easily understood by the other forum members. This will help allay any miscommunication.

Thank you!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Just curious I have alot to learn sorry!


I think it should be other way around :rolffleyes: ???

_First _we should learn all that we can learn about a breed and breeding process, health issues, way of how some faults are inherited and than possibly find a mentor who will guide us every step of the way (somebody who is reputable show breeder, for example), and ONLY than proceed with breeding any kind of a dog. 

I also really have trouble following posts :rolffleyes:, maybe you can write with shorter sentences :rolffleyes: and use only capitalization and a one "period" and one "comma" for starters. Quoting would also be useful since I have no idea who said what and when - this thread is ancient !


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

-insert scooby noise-

o.o
can I ask who the breeder is that bred your dogs sister alot?...or some not to clear about it XD
is it a member or a FORMER member of this forum?


----------

